#ubuntu-tr 2011-04-18
<Hakan_> Empathy den irc ye bağlanamıyorum
<Hakan_> varmı aynı sorunu yaşayan
 * Syswork Merhabalar.
<Kartagis> selam genç
<Syswork> :)
<Syswork> teşekkürler.
<Syswork> nasılsın?
<Kartagis> gayet iyiyim sen?
<mehmet1288> s.a
 * tayfun fıttırmaya az kaldı doktorum nerde
<Kartagis> heh
#ubuntu-tr 2011-04-19
<mehmet1288> s.a
<mehmet1288> compiz de küpü hangi tuşla açıyoz
<mehmet1288> tamam buldum ctrl + alt + mouse tuşuymuş :D
<Kartagis> heh bizim güvenlik yazılımı VPS'e saldırı yaptığımı sandı
<mehmetali> top'da ksoftirqd sürekli gözükmesi neye işarettir?
<mehmetali> yani normalde alt kısımda uykuda olurken ksoftirqd/7 olan sürekli daha fazla işlemci kullanıyor
#ubuntu-tr 2011-04-20
<mehmetali> sürekli ksoftirqd/7 çıkıyor... /proc/interrupts 'da yaptığı tek kesme işlemi de LOC. bir işlemcide tek çekirdeğin yaptığı işlemlerde sorun olabilir mi :)
 * Syswork Selamlar.
<yeaten> beyler nattye geçipte temalarda problem yaşayanınız var mı
<yeaten> http://i56.tinypic.com/33vz0hv.png şunun gibi
#ubuntu-tr 2011-04-21
<s0u][ight> slm kanal
<inan> selamlar
<ekolojik> ubunutu yazılım merkezinde opera yok yahu
<ekolojik> olacak iş değil
<Yahuda> Selamlar.
<suigeneris> selam Yahuda
<suigeneris> ekolojik: evet yok
#ubuntu-tr 2011-04-22
 * Syswork Selamlar.
<Fatih_M> a.s
<Syswork> 11.04 ü inceleme imkanı bulabildiniz mi?
<Syswork> kenardaki barı ve menülerin açılma olayını gözlemleme şansınız oldu mu?
<Syswork> bana biraz tuhaf geldi ve sanki sistemi zorluyor gibi :S
 * problem ohbeh. sonunda vizeler bitti
 * tayfun şu an bana ne deseniz çatlayana kadar gülebilirim :D
<reyiz> selamlar. bir soru sormak istiyorum. kanalın amacına biraz ters olabilir. nickinizden sonra gelen unaffiliated nasıl aktive ediliyor?
<acemi> freenodeun sitesinde anlatiyor
<reyiz> faq'da mi?
<Syswork> If you'd like a generic "unaffiliated" user cloak, just ask a network staffer to turn it on for you
<Syswork> diyor FAQ'da
<reyiz> online staff sifirmis :(
<Syswork> selam
<Syswork> arkadaşlar sizce Linux Mint nasıl ?
<Syswork> adil
<adil> buyur Syswork
<Syswork> kardeşim Linux Mint denedin mi?
<adil> maalesef
<adil> hayırdır sorun ne
<Syswork> sorun yok
<Syswork> sadece bilgi amaçlı sordum
<adil> :)
<Syswork> yani kullanımı nasıl gibisinden
<adil> bu arada xfce kurdum
<adil> biraz önce
<adil> şimdilik iyi anlaştık gibi.
<adil> :)
<Syswork> gnome 2 yi beğeniyorum ben
<Syswork> 3 hiç hoşuma gitmedi
<adil> gnome 3 çok janjanlı olmuş
<adil> pek sevmiyorum öyle ben
<adil> atari salonlarındaki ışıklı oyun bilgisayarları
<adil> gibi oluyor bilgisayar Syswork
<adil> ubuntu dayken şu meşhur küp ekran olayı vardıya
<adil> onun için compiz yüklemiştim
<Kartagis> gnome 3 natty'de mi geliyor?
<adil> baktım baktım ee deyip silmiştim
<adil> :)
<Syswork> :D
<Syswork> 11.04 le unity geliyor sanırım Kartagis
<Syswork> gnome3 ü sonradan yükleyebiliyorsun diye biliyorum
<acemi> unity gnome3 kullanmiyor mu
<Syswork> bu konuda çok fazla bilgi sahibi değilim açıkcası, yani unity nin gnome 3 kullanıp kullanmadığı konusunda
<acemi> unity kullanabilmen icin gnomeun zaten yuklu olmasi lazim
<Syswork> anladım
<Syswork> öyleyse ben 2 sini de beğenmemişim demek i
<Syswork> ki
<Syswork> *
<Syswork> :D
#ubuntu-tr 2011-04-23
 * Syswork Selamlar.
<Syswork> sonunda aradığım ve bana uygun olan linux dağıtımını buldum :S
<Syswork> Linux Mint tam anlamıyla bana göre
<Syswork> Selamlar
<barisubuntu> merhaba
<barisubuntu> bu gün kanalda varadero eksik bunu fark ettim :d
<Syswork> bir iki gündür eksik kendisi
<Syswork> epeyce yoğunmuş
<barisubuntu> hmm
<barisubuntu> ya birisi bana whois falan çekebilir mi
<barisubuntu> cloak gitti galiba :D
<Syswork> cektim
<Syswork> duruyor
<Syswork> :)
<barisubuntu> sağolasınn :D
<Syswork> sen de sağol
<Syswork> :)
<barisubuntu> artık ubuntuya veda ettim komple
<Syswork> ben de
<Syswork> Linux Mint kurdum dün gece
<Syswork> oldukça iyi
<barisubuntu> ben fedora kullanıyorum
<Syswork> gnome3 ve unity olayı
<Syswork> beni bitirdi
<Syswork> saçma sapan yapmışlar
<barisubuntu> gnome3 iyi de
<barisubuntu> unity olayı çok kötü
<Syswork> yok ya hiç hoşuma gitmedi benim
<Syswork> çok düzensiz
<barisubuntu> herkes iyi diyor
<barisubuntu> daha sade olmuş
<Syswork> Allah Allah daha mı sade :S
<Syswork> ne bileyim bana abuk subuk geldi
<Syswork> :s
<oktay-p4> evet hem daha hizli calisiyor
<mehmetali> 600gb kopyalamak 18 saat sürer mi ya :)
<mehmetali> /dev/sda: Timing buffered disk reads:   40 MB in  3.13 seconds =  12.79 MB/sec
<mehmetali> :(
<Kartagis> mehmetali: ağ üzerindense sürer
<mehmetali> ağ değil hdd'den diğerine
<Kartagis> usb mi?
<mehmetali> yok ya geçen söyldiğim xeon işlemcili dedicated :) 2. hdd takıldıda aktarım gece 2den beri sürüyor
<mehmetali> saniyede 10mb atıyor
<mehmetali> raid 0 3xhdd hostlu vps'de hdparm 89.29 MB/sec veriyor
<Kartagis> bu "linkleri görebilmek için üye olun" diyen forumları o kadar seviyorum ki
<Kartagis> ben de mi yapsam benim forumumu okumak için üye olun diye acaba
<Kartagis> ya da blogumu
<mehmetali> üyelik sadece 15 saniye yazmazlarsa üye olmuyorum
<Kartagis> ben direk geri tuşuna basıyorum
<Kartagis> bir tek dosya çekip bir daha uğramayacağım foruma neden üye olayım ki?
<mehmetali> yok bir de çektiğin dosya için adam para kazanıyor
<Kartagis> bir de dosyalara şifre koyup şifresinii yazmayan var
<Kartagis> onları daha çok seviyorum
<mehmetali> :D
 * Syswork Selamlar.
<opscode> selam arkadaşlar
<mehmetali> hoşgeldin opscode
<opscode> h.b.
<McQueen> arkadaşlar slm
<McQueen> web server kurulumu ile ilgili sorum olacak
<McQueen> yardım edebilecek arkadaş varmıdır?
<acemi> once soruyu gormemiz lazim
<McQueen> ok...
<McQueen> vds aldım
<McQueen> aylık panele ödeme yapmamak için panel istemdim... kişisel site yayınlayacağım fazla uğraştırmayacak
<McQueen> normal
<McQueen> local makinemde kurar gibi yarları yaptım
<McQueen> browserda
<McQueen> ip adresi ile phpmyadmin e girebiliyorum
<McQueen> site adresini bir türlü çözdüremedim
<acemi> alan adini aldigin yerden dns ayarlarini yapacaksin
<McQueen> yaptım
<acemi> alan adi nedir
<McQueen> bir tanede win vds imvar
<McQueen> linux a yeni geötim
<McQueen> yeni yeni web olaylarını öğreniyorum lin üzerinde
<McQueen> apache2 de virtualhost tanımlamalarını yaptım
<McQueen> host dosyasına
<McQueen> sitenin adresini
<McQueen> 127.0.0.1 www.site.com gibi tanımladım
<McQueen> yanlız dns server kurmadım
<McQueen> şöyle bir gariplik var...
<McQueen> nameserver a ping çekiyorum
<McQueen> ping yanıtı geliyor
<McQueen> bu name serverın tanımlı olduğu  adrese ping çekiyorum
<McQueen> yanıt vermiyor
<acemi> yardim isteyince sorulan sorulara cevap vermen gerekir
<McQueen> kusura bakmayın
<McQueen> görmedim
<McQueen> burhancetin.com
<acemi> sunucunun ip adresi 67.215.66.132 mi
<McQueen> hayır :) ölemi göri döndü
<McQueen> open dns adresi gibi o
<acemi> evet oyle gorunuyor
<McQueen> alala
<McQueen> bir bakayım hemen
<acemi> ping -c1 burhancetin.com   sende hangi ip'yi donduruyor
<McQueen> bu kadar basit bir hata için öğlenden beri dönüyorum
<McQueen> ben şimdi
<McQueen> local makinemde host a burhancetin.com için ip adresi verdim
<McQueen> öle giriş yaptı
<McQueen> sorun sunucu ayarlarında deil sanırım
<acemi> dns ayarlarinda
<McQueen> host ipsini iptal edip bakayım
<McQueen> bende hiç çözmüyor
<McQueen> unknown host
<acemi> bende de cozmuyormus, opendns kullaninca o, cozulmeyenler icin demin verdigim ip'Yi veriyormus
<acemi> googlein dnsler cozemedi
<McQueen> name server tanımlamalarıma bakıyorum
<McQueen> çok garip
<McQueen> linux server içni ns3.desteknet.com ns4.desteknet.com şeklinde tanımlama verdim
<McQueen> burhancetin.com için name serverları
<McQueen> ns3.desteknet.com ns4.desteknet.com yaptım
<McQueen> bu halde girmişyor
<McQueen> bir fikrin varmı
<acemi> bu dnslere alan adi icin kayit eklendi mi
<McQueen> ?
<McQueen> pardon ne demek istediğini anlayamadım
<McQueen> ?
<acemi> bu dns adreslerini alan adi aldigin yere mi girdin
<McQueen> tabiki...
<McQueen> godaddy den
<acemi> yani senin alan adini soran biri cikarsa onlara git bu dnslere sor denecek
<McQueen> aynen...
<acemi> peki, bu dnsler cevap verebilecek mi? senin alan adinin ip adresini biliyorlar mi
<mehmetali> http://www.dnswatch.info/dns/dnslookup?la=en&host=burhancetin.com&type=A&submit=Resolve
<McQueen> dnsler otomatik güncellenmiyormu?
<mehmetali> dns'ini yanlış yapılandırmışın
<acemi> o dns sunuculara senin alan adin ile ilgili kayit girilmis olmasi lazim
<McQueen> hmss.. ipleri doğru buluyor sizin veriğiniz linkte
<McQueen> bu yeterli değilmidir
<acemi> onlar dns ipleri
<McQueen> 89.106.13.46
<acemi> alan adininki degil
<McQueen> lin server ipim bu
<acemi> godaddyde dns girmek yerine ip adresini girebilecegin yer yok mu
<McQueen> bakayım
<acemi> yani godaddynin dns sunucusunu kullansan
<McQueen> DNSSEC başka bişimi
<acemi> gormeden birsey diyemem
<McQueen> sanırım benim sorunum lin makineye dns server kurmamam
<McQueen> olabilirmi?
<acemi> hayir
<acemi> senin dns sunucu kurmana gerek yok
<acemi> alan adi aldigin yer zaten o hizmeti veriyordur
<McQueen> bende öle biliyordum
<McQueen> onun için garip geldi bana
<mehmetali> McQueen, sunucunun ipsi 89.106.13.46 bu mu?
<McQueen> şimdiye kadar hep win serverla uğraştım
<McQueen> evet
<McQueen> ooo
<McQueen> bu şekilde tanımlama ile sunucumu çözdürüyordum hemen
<McQueen> anlam vermedim ben
<acemi> http://help.godaddy.com/article/680?locale=en
<acemi> burada anlatmis
<McQueen> bakıyorum
<McQueen> güncelleme için 48 saat diyor ama
<McQueen> ben 4 senedir godaddy ile çalışıyorum
<McQueen> şimdiye kadar 30 dk yı geçtiğini görmedim
<McQueen> desteknet.com 'a açtığım nameserver ların dnslerde güncellenmesini bekliyor olabilirmi?
<mehmetali> bulmuyor şuan o yüzden public domain sunucuları güncellemez
<McQueen> ne yapmam gerek? bekleyecekmiyim?
<McQueen> ayarlarım doğrumudur yan
<McQueen> ?
<mehmetali> değil
<McQueen> çözüm yolu önerebilirmisin?
<mehmetali> /etc/named.conf
<mehmetali> içine http://pastebin.com/apPnAsNa
<mehmetali> bu kodları ekle
<McQueen> hemen
<mehmetali> /var/named/run-root/var/burhancetin.com dosyası oluştur
<McQueen> /etc/named.conf dosyası sunucuda yok
<McQueen> alttaki gibi oluşturayımmı
<McQueen> /var/named/run-root/var/burhancetin.com
<mehmetali> yok oluşturma
<mehmetali> bind paketi yüklü değil galiba
<mehmetali> hangi dağıtımı kullanıyorsun
<McQueen> dns kurmadım işte
<McQueen> debian
<mehmetali> şuan yaptığımız domain sunucusu ayarları
<acemi> godaddyden ayarla deyip konudan cekileyim
<mehmetali> ama dışarıdan direk gelsin diyorsan bu ayarları yapmamıza gerek yok
<McQueen> acemi, godaddy ile bir alakası yok sanırım
<mehmetali> acemi'nin dediği gibi godaddy'den halletmek çok çok kolay
<McQueen> godaddy ayarlarım doğru ama
<mehmetali> yukarı verdiği linkte "A Record" nasıl ekleniyor anlatmış
<mehmetali> sadece burhancetin.com A 89.106.13.46 şeklinde bir kayıt ekleyeceksin
<mehmetali> acemi, godaddy host almayanlara dns servisi veriyor mu? kullanmadım da bilmiyorum
<McQueen> valla şöyle söyleyeyim
<McQueen> win vds im var godaddy dışında
<McQueen> direk istediğim domainleri nameserver tanımlaması yaparak ekliyorum
<McQueen> 10 dk içinde de çalışıyor
<McQueen> 60 a yakın domain im var
<mehmetali> desteknet.com senin ve başka bir sunucuda mı
<McQueen> doğrudur... desteknet.com win vds imde
<McQueen> desteknet.com'a yeni ns ekledim
<mehmetali> senin linux vds'in ipsi farklı o zaman?
<McQueen> ns3 ve ns4 olarak
<McQueen> ns1 ve ns2 de win iplerim kayıtlı
<McQueen> ns3 ve ns4 e lin iplerini kaydettim
<McQueen> burhancetin.com'a da
<McQueen> ns3 ve ns4 leri tanımladım
<McQueen> bunları yapmam yeterlidir die biliyorum
<mehmetali> win'de dns yapılandırmaları nasıl oluyor hiçte bilmem ki
<McQueen> mehmetali, senin biraz elvel dediğin gibi bind kurmam gerekli sanırım
<mehmetali> evet
<Kartagis> yanlız değil yalnız
<mehmetali> ama biraz bakalım winden halolur o
<McQueen> winde ns3.desteknet.com ns4.desteknet.com için name server tanımlaması yapıp bu ipye göndersem?
<McQueen> yada dns a?
<McQueen> plesk üzerinden yapıyorum zaten
<McQueen> kolay
<mehmetali> local bi win2008 vardı bir ona bakayım
<mehmetali> hmm
<mehmetali> o zmn sorun yo
<mehmetali> k
<McQueen> deniyeyim hemen
<Kartagis> şuan değil şu an
<McQueen> evet... buradan halolacak sanırım
<mehmetali> şuanı ben mi yazdım yine
<McQueen> botmudur bu? :)
<mehmetali> Kartagis, ben o kelimeyi düzeltene kadar hatırlat :) 2. oluyor
<mehmetali> McQueen, uzaktan erşimin varmı win'e?
<Kartagis> bot değilim
<mehmetali> bu durum kanala aykırı oldu biraz :)
<Kartagis> VPS'lerde windows kullanılmamalı
<Kartagis> hatta windows kullanılmamal
<Kartagis> ı
<McQueen> var
<McQueen> mehmetali,
<McQueen> şimdi dns güncellemeleri yaptım
<McQueen> winde desteknet.com için ns3 ve ns4 tanımlamaları yaptım
<McQueen> Kartagis, pardon :)
<Kartagis> “Benim’de profesyonel bir web sitem olsun” diyen Kobi’ler için oluşturduğu Eko ve Pro destek paketleriyle tasarım ücretinin %90’ını DestekNet.Com karşılıyor. <--- burada de ayrı
<Kartagis> kesme yok
<mehmetali> plesk ile olmazmış o el ile dns sunucuya kayıt eklemek gerekiyor
<McQueen> offffo ffff
<McQueen> uzak yapayım
<McQueen> :)
<McQueen> plesk ile dns sunucuya eklemedim ama
<McQueen> ?
<mehmetali> o linux sunucuna yönlendiriyor linuxda domain server yok...
<McQueen> bind?
<McQueen> benim bu işten anladığım lin sunucuya illaki dns kuracağız
<McQueen> ns3.desteknet.com'a ping çektiğimde yanıt vermiyordu
<McQueen> şimdi yanıt vermeye başladı
<McQueen> http://ns3.desteknet.com/
<Kartagis> ben geçen gün bir işimi webmin ile yapayım, istemediğim bir şey yaptı
<Kartagis> en iyisi her şeyi elle yapmak
<mehmetali> sunucu ip'ni yazdığındaki sayfa açılır
<McQueen> evet...
<McQueen> ns3. ulaşıyor
<McQueen> peki
<McQueen> burhancetin.com nie ulaşmaz...
<McQueen> yinede ip yazdığım sayfayı açması gerekmezmi
<McQueen> virtualhost um yanlış olsa bile...
<mehmetali> McQueen, şu anki ayarların ile linux sunucuya bind kurman şart
<McQueen> öle görünüyor
<McQueen> bind ile ilgilide hiç bir bilgim yok
<McQueen> :)
<mehmetali> ama diyorum ki bunları yapmadan win sunucundan el ile yaptığın ayar ile çözebilirsin ama benim ilgi alanıma girmiyor o kısım
<McQueen> http://www.linuxhelp.net/guides/bind/
<Kartagis> ns3 ve ns4'deki ayarlar yanlış
<Kartagis> onlar cevap vermiyor
<McQueen> bende veriyor
<McQueen> dns güncellemeleri ile alakalı bir durum olmasın senin ki?
<Kartagis> http://pastebin.com/0CAN8yZP
<Kartagis> ki bitişik
<McQueen> Kartagis, http://ns3.desteknet.com
<McQueen> ne veriyor browserda sana
<Kartagis> It works!
<Kartagis> ama ayarlar yanlış
<Kartagis> burhancetin.com'u aldığı yerde ns vermemiş
<McQueen> pardon düştüm
<McQueen>  Kartagis, http://ns3.desteknet.com
<McQueen>  ne veriyor browserda sana
<Kartagis> McQueen: burhancetin.com'u aldığın yerde ns vermemişsin
<McQueen> Kartagis, godaddy deki name server ayarlarından mı bahsediyorsun
<McQueen> ?
<Kartagis> evet
<McQueen> yok olurmu verdim
<Kartagis> http://suigeneris.pastebin.com/uktbS40z
<Kartagis> peki ns için IP verdin mi?
<McQueen> Domain servers in listed order:
<McQueen> NS3.DESTEKNET.COM
<McQueen> NS4.DESTEKNET.COM
<Kartagis> ns3 ve ns4.desteknet.com için IP var mı?
<McQueen> evet http://89.106.13.46/
<Kartagis> vermişsin
<McQueen> domainler için yaptığım tanımlamada bir sorun yok
<McQueen> godaddy tarafı tamamdır
<mehmetali> Kartagis, sunucuda bind yok linux cevap vermiyor doğal olarak
<McQueen> mehmetali, evet
<McQueen> ama
<McQueen> kafama takılan bir konu
<McQueen> linux cevap vermiyor ise
<mehmetali> winde plesk ayarları yapmış
<McQueen> yaptım olnları
<mehmetali> o yüzden yaptığın aynı şey linuxda çalışmıyor
<McQueen> aaaaa
<McQueen> winserden o hostu kaldırmadım
<McQueen> kaldırırsam düzelir mi sizce? windeki burhancetin.com dnsleri silenecke böylece
<McQueen> ???
<mehmetali> pleskte fazla domain hakkın varmı?
<tulliana> selamınaleyküm dostlar
<Kartagis> merhaba tulliana
<tulliana> ubuntu 11.04 teyim ve güncelleme yaptım birkaç saat önce
<McQueen> mehmetali, çok
<tulliana> win açılmıyor
<mehmetali> aleyküm selam
<tulliana> yeni grub açamadı
<mehmetali> burhancetin.com domaini'ni ekle
<McQueen> win e mi?
<mehmetali> evet
<McQueen> ekli zaten :)
<McQueen> ordan lin e taşıyorum
<mehmetali> ns1-2.dekteknete.com'a çevir godaddyden
<McQueen> burhancetin.com dns a dan da lin e gönder diyorsun
<McQueen> ?
<tulliana> arkadaşlar windowsu boot edemiyorim şu gruba bi bakabilirmisiniz yada bana grubunuzu verebilirmisiniz http://dpaste.com/535055/
<mehmetali> domanin'in dns ayarlarından "burhancetin.com A 89.106.13.46" olarak değiştir
<McQueen> :)
<McQueen> onu düşündüm ama
<McQueen> sağlıklı bir çözüm deil
<McQueen> bence
<mehmetali> o zaman bind kuracaksın linuxa :D
<McQueen> sağlıklı olsunda kuralım
<McQueen> yapacak bir şey yok
<McQueen> :)
<McQueen> sabaha kadar oku diyorsun yani :)
<McQueen> ömrümüz gidecek okuya okuya
<acemi> update-grub yap duzelir
<Kartagis> arada IN unuttun mehmetali
<mehmetali> pleskte o şekilde gözüküyor
<McQueen> arkadaşlar bu arada chat için script ne kullanıyrsunuz
<McQueen> x-chat i beğenmemeye başadım
<tulliana> ubuntu 11.04 windowsu açmıyor dostlar
<tulliana> düzeltemedim gitti
<Kartagis> tulliana: update-grub
<Kartagis> acemi'nin katkılarıyla
<McQueen> :)
<Kartagis> hö?
<Kartagis> xchat 0.26.1?
<tulliana> Kartagis: update grub işimi çözmüyor
<Kartagis> McQueen: bunu günncelle bence
<tulliana> yeni güncelleme yaptım ve grup uygulaması yenilendi
<tulliana> yeni grub oluşturdu ve oluşturduğu grub açmıyor
<Kartagis> tulliana: ingilizce biliyor musun?
<tulliana> update yaptım olmuyor
<tulliana> ben fedoranın grubuna göre güncelledim
<tulliana> bi deneyim
<Kartagis> <Kartagis> !grub2
<Kartagis> <ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<tulliana> olmazsa tekrar geleyim
<tulliana> Kartagis: 11.04 enteresan bir grub oluşturdu
<tulliana> yukarda verdiğim gruba bakarsan farklı görünüyor win bölümü
<tulliana> neyse geliyorum
<tulliana> ;)
<tulliana> reboot
<tulliana> http://dpaste.com/535055
<McQueen> Kartagis, tamam güncellerim
<McQueen> da nasıl?
<McQueen> :)
<McQueen> apt-get ?
<Kartagis> evet
<McQueen> apt-get update x-chat?
<Kartagis> sudo apt-get install xchat
<McQueen> zaten yüklü demezmi ozaman?
<Kartagis> demez, günceller
<McQueen> çıkıp deniyeyim
<McQueen> :)
<McQueen> kaçı çıkmış ki en son
<Kartagis> denemek için çıkmana gerek yok
<Kartagis> 2.8
<Kartagis> 2.8.8 pardon
<McQueen> ok
<McQueen> E: Unable to locate package x-chat
<McQueen> :)
<McQueen> -
<McQueen> kaldırayım
<mehmetali> 2.8.9 var bende
<Kartagis> - yok
<Kartagis> xchat
<Kartagis> ben gideyim, gözlerim yanıyor
<Kartagis> iyi geceler
<McQueen> Kartagis, iyi geceler... tşk ederim
<McQueen> mehmetali, snada tşk ederim
<McQueen> acemi, sanada
<mehmetali> önemli değil
<mehmetali> ksoftirqd kullanımına neden olan sorunu nereden bulabilirim?
<mehmetali> /proc/interrupts içinde 8. işlemcinin tek yaptığı kesme Local timer interrupts diğerleri 0 her zaman
<sessizalem> slm
<sessizalem> ubuntu cd siparişi veremiyormuyuz artık
#ubuntu-tr 2011-04-24
<McQueen> mehmetali, slm... hala pc başındamısın?
<mehmetali> evet
<McQueen> bind kurulumunu yaptım
<McQueen> dig burhancetin.com
<McQueen> kontrol edermisin
<McQueen> ?
<McQueen> hala site aktif olmadı
<mehmetali> 	64.106.13.46
<mehmetali> bu ipye yönlendirmişin
<McQueen> linux ipim
<McQueen> daha önce dig sonucu boş geliyordu
<mehmetali> 64.106.13.46 ping dahi almıyor
<McQueen> neden öle yaptığını anlamadım
<McQueen> var bir gariplik
<McQueen> bende denedim ping i
<McQueen> anam
<mehmetali> 89.106.13.46
<McQueen> ben ne yaptım
<McQueen> :D
<mehmetali> sunucu ip'in bu değil mi
<McQueen> evet...
<McQueen> şimdi den de gördüm
<mehmetali> heh işte onu diyordum bende
<McQueen> nie öle oldu ki bi san
<McQueen> bakayım
<McQueen> yanlış copy paste mi ettim ki
<McQueen> :)
<mehmetali> örneklerdeki ip kalmıştır
<McQueen> aynen öle olmuş
<McQueen> :D
<McQueen> bu saatten sonra normal
<McQueen> :d
<mehmetali> restart yaptın mı peki
<mehmetali> oldu
<McQueen> şimdi girdim
<mehmetali> hayırlı olsunm
<McQueen> sunucu da dns değişti
<McQueen> yok gerçek ipyi şimdi girdim
<McQueen> :)
<McQueen> sunucuda dig olması gereken ip yi veriyor
<McQueen> bende dig güncellenmedi daha
<McQueen> bekliyorum
<mehmetali> phpinfo var
<McQueen> bende gelmiyo
<McQueen> ip geldi ama
<McQueen> site gelmiyr
<mehmetali> farklı dns gir
<McQueen> ip infonun sol üst kçşesinde herhangi bir text not varmı
<mehmetali> tnnet dnsleri gerçek ipyi veriyor şuan google yanlış girdiğin iplerde gözüküyor
<mehmetali> ttnet*
<McQueen> 8.8.8.8 dnslerim
<mehmetali> 4.2.2.2 yapıver
<mehmetali> yada modem ip'in
<McQueen> ping çektiğimde olması gereken ip geliyor ama?
<McQueen> yine dns değiştirilmelimi
<McQueen> ?
<mehmetali> yok kullandığın public dns'i değiştirsen sitene girebilirsin
<McQueen> aman ii ce kafam sulandı... sunu termimalinde pingliyormuşum
<McQueen> :D
<McQueen> 4..2.2.2 de yanlış ip yi veriyor halen
<McQueen> senin 4.2.2.2 mi?
<mehmetali> denemek için ona aldım
<mehmetali> nslookup burhancetin.com 4.2.2.2
<mehmetali> veya hangi ipyi yazarsan oradan alan adı ip'sini alır
<McQueen> iu text yapıştırdığınız adres neydi
<McQueen> ?
<mehmetali> pastebin.com
<McQueen> http://pastebin.com/nZXfq41x
<McQueen> 4.2.2.2 şuan dns im neden böle veriyor anlamadım
<McQueen> :)
<McQueen> ktunnel den baktım açıyor
<mehmetali> pinglediğin zaman resolv.conf içindeki dns'i alır
<mehmetali> resolv.conf içinden nameserverı değiştirirsen açılacaktır
<mehmetali> tabi firefoxu yeniden başlatmak gerekebilir
<McQueen> önemli olan nete verebilmekti
<McQueen> verdikya
<McQueen> gerisi kolay
<McQueen> :)
<McQueen> tşk ederim ilgin için
<mehmetali> önemli değil
<McQueen> geriye ftp ve mail serv kaldı
<McQueen> antivir kurmam gerekirmi sence
<McQueen> ?
<tayfun> acil yattım
<tayfun> yarın ales sınavı saat kaçta bitiyor bilen varmı?
<McQueen> iyi uygular
<otobus> gunaydin
<tayfun> htaccess ten anlayan varmı
<adil> soruyu sor bilen cevaplar zaten
<tayfun> tamda soruyodum
<tayfun> şimdi siteme botlar dadandı
<tayfun> normalde yorum yazma
<tayfun> yazının altında gerçekleşiyor
<tayfun> ama botlar comment/reply/12341 şeklinde
<tayfun> sayfadan yorum yazıyor
<tayfun> htaccedss ile
<tayfun> içinde comment geçen urlleri googleye nası yönlendiririm
<adil> captcha koymayı dene istersen.
<adil> rewrite sıkıntı oluyor genelde wordpresste
<adil> özellikle böyle tekli url lerde
<tayfun> gerçek ziyaretçileri yormak istemiyom zaten 40yılda 1 yorum yazıyolar
<tayfun> ben drupal kullanıyom
<tayfun> wp çok ezik
<tayfun> :)
<adil> hmm drupalda olay nasıl bilmiyorum
<adil> sana göre ezik.
<tayfun> yok aynı ama araştırdım baya denk gelmedi aradıgım şey
<tayfun> sormak gerekiyo bunu bilenlere çünkü
<tayfun> google  a ne yazacagını bilemiyorsun
<adil> htaccess rewrite
<adil> diye ar
<adil> ara
<tayfun> sagol adil cok yardimci birisin
<adil> estağfurullah
<adil> http://fscon.neu.edu.tr/
<otobus> selam
<adil> as
<BrozaC> slm
 * ekolojik is back.
 * yemekteyiz is away: Şimdilik uzaklara gitti
 * ekolojik is back.
<otobus> selam
<barisubuntu> iyi akşamlar herkese
<barisubuntu> acem
<barisubuntu> acemi, ben de seni arıyordum
<acemi> ?
<barisubuntu> programlama dilleri hakkında :D
<barisubuntu> perl nasıl sence?
<acemi> sentaksi kotu, yetenekleri cok iyi bence
<acemi> yalniz python artik perlun alanindan da calmaya basladi
<barisubuntu> ama python 3 çıktı ya
<barisubuntu> şimdi 2 mi 3 mü
<barisubuntu> çok sıkıntılı oldu o yüzden başlamadım
<barisubuntu> sence ne öğreneyim
<acemi> pek fark yok ki
<barisubuntu> javada da aynı şey var
<barisubuntu> python 2 ile yazılanı py3 açmıyor ki ubuntuya py3 kurdum, python2 ile yazılanlar çalışmadı :S
<acemi> ufak bazi degisiklikler gerekiyor
<barisubuntu> hmm
<barisubuntu> sence perle devam mı edeyim yoksa
<barisubuntu> python mu java mı
<acemi> benin tercihim python
<acemi> ama kisiye gore degisir
<barisubuntu> peki yetenek bakımından perl mü python mu?
<acemi> ikisi ile de hersey yapilabiliyor
<acemi> sen ne amacla kullanacaksin genel olarak
<barisubuntu> güzel soru D
<barisubuntu> her türlü şey için
<barisubuntu> hız ve beceri lazım
<barisubuntu> bana
<acemi> ne mesela
<barisubuntu> ne bileyim kullanışlı bir kayıt defteri falan filan
<barisubuntu> ya da cafe yazılımı
<barisubuntu> ya da otomatik betik kuran yazılımlar
<barisubuntu> sistem yapılandırma yazılımı falan filan
<acemi> genelde linuxda mi calisacak
<barisubuntu> ne fark edecek ki?
<barisubuntu> yani python ve perl ün
<barisubuntu> çalışma oranı
<acemi> cogunlukla windowsda calisacaksa degisir
<acemi> python ve perl arasinda cok fark yok kapasite acisindan, zevkine kalmis
<s0u][ight> barisubuntu, kuran konusunu acsana
<barisubuntu> nereden çıktı o ya :D
<barisubuntu> acemi, perl de kalayım ben o zaman :)
<s0u][ight> sen attin
<barisubuntu> ne attım?
<s0u][ight> <barisubuntu> ya da otomatik betik kuran yazılımlar
<barisubuntu> onlar aklımdan geçenlerdi sadece bilmiyorum ben bir şey programlama dilleri ile ilgili
<barisubuntu> acemi de üstad olduğu için ona soruyorum :D
<s0u][ight> kuranla ilgili ne programi yapmayi dusunuyorsun?
<barisubuntu> betik kurmaktı kastım kur'an-ı kerim değil :D
<acemi> import besmele  ile basliyorsun pythonda
<s0u][ight> ;D
<barisubuntu> hangi kipaptaydı o?
<barisubuntu> D
<barisubuntu> bir kitapta yazıyordu :D
<acemi> import besmele mi kitapta yaziyordu
<barisubuntu> evet bir kitapta yazıyordu
<barisubuntu> bu işi öğretmek için
<barisubuntu> unuttum şimdi adını
<ferhat> selam
<ferhat> konsoldan modeme erisim saglayanlarin baglantisini koparabilir miyim?
<mehmetali> modem arayüzünden mac filtreleme kullanabilirsin
<ferhat> konsolu tercih etmek istiyorum
<ferhat> bir yolu var mı?
<BrozaC> modemin ssh veya telnet sağlıyorsa evet
#ubuntu-tr 2012-04-16
<brozac> slm
<cemil> 12.04 beta2 de ubuntu one ile bağlantı kurabilen var mı? Ben bir türlü kuramadım.
#ubuntu-tr 2012-04-17
<brozac> günaydın
<Fatih_M> selamlar
<mustafaerhan> selam
<mustafaerhan> kernel konusunda bilgi sahibi olan birisi var mı acaba?
#ubuntu-tr 2012-04-18
<cemil> arkabdaşlar ubuntu 12.04 beta2 64bit kullanıyorum. Son güncellemeden sonra ambiance pencere dekorasyonu yok oldu. Diğer dekorasyonlar var ama ambiance yok
#ubuntu-tr 2012-04-19
<brozac> slm
<badZeppelin> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2012-04-20
 * cagriemer is away: afk
<barbar__conan> salam
#ubuntu-tr 2012-04-21
<etsw> sa
<varadero> Slm
#ubuntu-tr 2012-04-22
<varadero> slm
<varadero> re
<seref> s.a
<seref> kimse yokmu
#ubuntu-tr 2013-04-15
<turgay> selam
<f0und> sana da selam turgay
<tahir29> s.a.
<tahir29> türkçe ubuntu yardım kanalı jabber varmı
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
<cmdexe> selamlar
<murat_> Error 5: dependency not met: gawk not found in path
#ubuntu-tr 2013-04-16
<Guest2103> ubuntuya pisi kurulurmu
<Guest2103> daha dogrusu ubuntunun dosya sıstemını kaldırıp pisiye cevıre bılırmıyık
#ubuntu-tr 2013-04-17
<turgay> selam
<f0und> sana da selam turgay
<Guest65702> slmlr
<Guest65702> upuntunun paket yabısı nasıl degiştirilir
<turgay> ubuntu kullanmayarak paket yapısını değiştirmiş olursun
<turgay> fedora gibi mageia gibi pardus gibi gibi diye devam eder :)
<murat_> tmm da turgay abı ozaman ozgurluk bunun neresınde
<murat_> ben ubuntu kullanmak ama paket yabısını pısı yabmak ıstıyom
<Kartagis> o zaman pardus kullan
<fnoyanisi> selam
<f0und> sana da selam fnoyanisi
<fnoyanisi> selam
<f0und> sana da selam fnoyanisi
<fnoyanisi> f0und : naber hacı
<f0und> fnoyanisi: Error: ":" is not a valid command.
<fnoyanisi> f0und : hala öğrenemedin sen şu dili
<f0und> fnoyanisi: Error: ":" is not a valid command.
<fnoyanisi> x için info utility var mı?
<fnoyanisi> konsoldaki info komutunun yerine yani
<Kartagis> Allah inatçı sysadmin'lerden korusun.
<fnoyanisi> amin
<Kartagis> ben ona kardeşim senin sunucunda zararlı yazılım var diyorum, yok diyor. en sonunda ekran görüntüsü gönderdim.
<fnoyanisi> sen yaptın olmasın sora
<fnoyanisi> aman ha
<Kartagis> benim alanım değil ki, bir öğrencinin alanı
<fnoyanisi> :) ne olur ne olmaz
<Kartagis> allah allah doğru dürüst kayıt yapan şey ek kodlar ekleyince 1970-01-01 olarak kayıt yapmaya başladı
<fnoyanisi> bir yerde sıfırlııyorsun sanırım senin time_t yi
<fnoyanisi> :)
<fnoyanisi> time()  returns  the  time  as  the  number of seconds since the Epoch,   1970-01-01 00:00:00 +0000 (UTC).
<fnoyanisi> man 2 time
<Kartagis> C değil bu, PHP
<fnoyanisi> olsun, o da aynıdır
<Kartagis> bash de değil
<Kartagis> time yok hiçbir yerde
<fnoyanisi> hmm....
<Kartagis> $created = $tcmb_currency_xml->getElementsByTagName('Tarih_Date')->item(0)->getAttribute('Tarih');
<Kartagis>           $updated = date('Y-m-d', $created); <--- bu var
<fnoyanisi> php ile uğraşmayalı çok oldu, 10 sene desem yalan olmaz
<fnoyanisi> :)
<fnoyanisi> yani daha o zamanlar pear filan yoktu
<fnoyanisi> php4 yeni çıkmıştı
<hanzala> abı oda bışeymı
<hanzala> bende php ıle ugrasmıyalı 35 sene oldu
<hanzala> ilk defa senden duydum
<hanzala> o neki
<Kartagis> ne ne?
<hanzala> saka yaw php yı 10 yıldır kullanmadım dıyınce
<hanzala> bır gevezelık yabam dedım
<fnoyanisi> 2001 - 2003 o aralar bakmıştım bir ara
<fnoyanisi> üniversitede bilgisayar klubünde kursunu filan da verdiydim o zaman
<fnoyanisi> ama php ozaman şimdiki gibi OO değildi, yada bu kadar değildi
<fnoyanisi> pear filan yoktu
<hanzala> benım zamanımda  basıc vardı paskal vardı cobol vardı b vardı c vardı
<fnoyanisi> hepsi hala var canım
<fnoyanisi> ben şimdi C de yardırıyom
<fnoyanisi> bişe yaptım bi türlü olmuyo
<fnoyanisi> (o zaman "yaptım" da diyemem sanırım :} )
<hanzala> abı yaw o c ne meret bıse
<fnoyanisi> iyidir iyidir
<hanzala> ben cobolda program yazmayı becerdımde
<hanzala> su c yı bır turlu cozemedım
<fnoyanisi> ben de iş olsun diye bakıyom aslında
<fnoyanisi> zaman geçirmek için biraz da
<fnoyanisi> ama C zevkli
<fnoyanisi> C++ tan filan daha hoş uğraşması
<hanzala> abı bak eger yazımı unutmadıysam cobolda 2 sayıyı ıle işlem yabacak pasıt bır program
<hanzala> bunu c ıle karsılastır
<hanzala> ı dentı fısıon dıvısıon
<hanzala> program id
<hanzala> enver onmet dıvısıon
<hanzala> 77 a pic9 value zero
<hanzala> 77 b pic 9 value zero
<hanzala> 77 c pic 9 value zero
<hanzala> c= a multiplay b
<hanzala> daha ekranada c yı göstermedık ha
<hanzala> bunu cözdum bır turlu c yı ogrenemedık yaw
<hanzala> baktım c yı cözemedık
<fnoyanisi> yazdıkların ney
<hanzala> python ögrenek dedım
<fnoyanisi> cobol kodu mu
<hanzala> evet
<fnoyanisi> python öğrenmek güzel yatırım
<fnoyanisi> hakkı ile öğrenirsen tabi
<hanzala> c =a/b yada c=a+b gıbı bışe yabmak ıçın o kadar yazacan
<hanzala> gerısını sen duşun
<fnoyanisi> c daha kolay ya
<hanzala> ha oda tek basamaklı
<fnoyanisi> neymiş o , yukarıda 10 satır yazdın
<hanzala> o kodla 10+12dıyemen
<hanzala> once basamak sayısını tanımlayacan
<hanzala> bıde o kodla ave b yı sonucunu c ye aktarıyon
<hanzala> baska bişede yabmıyon
<hanzala> eyer ekranda göstereceksen iş dahada karmasıklasıyo
<hanzala> c buna kore kat kat kolay ama cozemedık gıttı
<hanzala> bıldıgım tek sey c de ınculude ıle kutup hanelerı cagıracan
<hanzala> degıskenlerı tanımlayacan
<hanzala> int a gıbı
<hanzala> bu kadarda ışte kafa basmadı gıttı
<fnoyanisi> C bilirsen biçok dil çok kolay oluyo
<fnoyanisi> php mesela
<fnoyanisi> yada python
<fnoyanisi> java
<fnoyanisi> c++
<hanzala> bılmemki
<hanzala> pytonu baya ögrentım
<hanzala> su ıhtıza comdan ıyım
<fnoyanisi> python çok güçlü
<fnoyanisi> dün uefi ile ilgili bi muhabbet vardı, uefi disk birimi içerisinde python interpreter var
<fnoyanisi> o kadar yani :)
<hanzala> :)
<fnoyanisi> ayrıca popüler C/C++ kütüphanelerinin hep python binding leri de çıkıyor
<fnoyanisi> o da çok büyük bir +
<hanzala> yok yaw sem amcada sorunuma care olamıyo
<hanzala> ubuntunun paket yabısını pisiyecevırecem
<hanzala> olmuyomuş ole bişe
<fnoyanisi> apt zaten iyi
<fnoyanisi> pisi kullanmadım ama
<hanzala> yok yaw pisi daha ıyde
<fnoyanisi> (freedom :} )
<fnoyanisi> selam
<f0und> sana da selam fnoyanisi
<fnoyanisi> f0und sana da selam
<f0und> fnoyanisi: Error: "sana" is not a valid command.
<fnoyanisi> f0und anlamazsın tabi
<f0und> fnoyanisi: Error: "anlamazsın" is not a valid command.
<fnoyanisi> f0und o kadar öğretmeye çalıştık, yok
<f0und> fnoyanisi: You've given me 5 invalid commands within the last minute; I'm now ignoring you for 10 minutes.
<fnoyanisi> f0und yine küstü işte
<fnoyanisi> selam
<fnoyanisi> yok, küstü
<fnoyanisi> hadi herkeze iyi günler
<fnoyanisi> fnoyanisi kaçar
<fnoyanisi> f0und naber
<f0und> fnoyanisi: Error: "naber" is not a valid command.
<fnoyanisi> selam
<f0und> sana da selam fnoyanisi
<fnoyanisi> f0und hadi görüşürüz koçum
<f0und> fnoyanisi: Error: "hadi" is not a valid command.
<ozcanesen> arkadaşlar telefondan bir arkadaşımın ubuntu kurmasına yardım ediyordum da
<ozcanesen> kurulum hatasız bitiyor
<ozcanesen> /dev/sda'ya da grub kurdurdum
<ozcanesen> fakat windows açılıyormuş otomatik
<ozcanesen> fikri olan var mı
<ozcanesen> live usbden sürücüleri mount edip grub install demem lazım sanırım
<ozcanesen> başka çözüm gelmiyor aklıma
<genc1> rozarqt deneyeniniz varmı ubuntuda
<ozcanesen> turgay, önermişti slitaz falan denemiştim onun önerisiyle
<ozcanesen> kendisi daha detaylı bilgi verebilir bu konuda
<Kartagis> ozcanesen: grub-install /dev/sdx
<ozcanesen> Kartagis, mount etmek gerekmez mi
<ozcanesen> direk böyle diyince oluyorsa harikaymış
<Kartagis> gerekmiyor diye biliyorum
<ozcanesen> Kartagis, http://screencloud.net/v/jPt6
<ozcanesen> şöyle bir ekran görüntüsü yolladı
<Kartagis> ozcanesen: bağlamak gerekiyormuş
<ozcanesen> korktuğumda buydu
<ozcanesen> kaç saatte tarif edicem acaba
<ElixirVitae> ozcanesen, LiveCD ile girsin
<ElixirVitae> BootRepair kursun
<ElixirVitae> Hemencecik hallediverir o problemini.
<ozcanesen> ElixirVitae, mount'a başladık şimdi bu olmazsa o da aklımda bulunsun
<ozcanesen> ilk defa duydum
<ozcanesen> pratik şekilde çözüyorsa süper
<ElixirVitae> BootRepair çok pratik
<ElixirVitae> GUI zaten.
<turgay> genc1:  aktif geliştirilen bir masaüstü
<genc1> ubuntu da nasıl
<genc1> calışıyor merakım
<turgay> sadece pencere yöneticisi
<turgay> diğer uygulamalar sistem uygulamlrı
<turgay> küçük boyutlu işletim sistemi olutşurmak için ideal
<turgay> genc1:  sade ve basit olduğundan çalışmasında bir sorun yoktu
<genc1> bu aralar cinnamon canımı sıkıyor
<genc1> cinnamon sedding calışmıyor
<turgay> KDE denemeni tavsiye ederim :)
<genc1> kubuntumu
<turgay> kubuntuda  son zamanlarda hızla ilerliyor
<genc1> 2009 pardus kde küstürdü beni
<turgay> 4.6 ile kde değişime başladı 4.7 ile kademe atladı
<genc1> kubuntu denedim ardına illet etti
<turgay> şuan güncel sürüm 4.10
<genc1> ve gnome den şaşmıyorum
<genc1> kde 3 kullandım pardus bana sevdirmişti
<turgay> hangisine yatkın ve hoşuna gidiyorsa kullan tabi
<turgay> kde4 ilk zamanları çok sorunlu idi birçok kişi tarafından itici bulundu
<turgay> kde 5 ile tekrar aynı sorunlarla boğuşulmak istenmiyor
<turgay> geçiş zorunlu olmadıkça benzer temele dayanacak
<genc1> bir reboot edip geliyorum
<ozcanesen> ElixirVitae, BootRepair fantastik bir uygulamaymış yahu
<ozcanesen> direk depoda olsa bir de
<ozcanesen> çok daha iyi olurmuş
<ElixirVitae> Secure Remix içinde var.
<ElixirVitae> Normal dağıtım için indirip kurman gerek maalesef.
<Kartagis> geçen gün birisi geldi, ubuntu'nun paket yapısını pisiye çevirmek istiyormuş :D
<barbar__conan> olur
<ElixirVitae> Başağrısına ihtiyacı varsa alternatif çok.
<ElixirVitae> ( ¬‿¬)
<Kartagis> barbar__conan: olan ne?
<turgay> pisi tabanlı dağıtımı alıp ubuntu duvar kağıdı ve simgelerini yükler pisi tabanlı ubuntuya sahiip olmuş olur
<ElixirVitae> Pisiyi devam ettiren var mı ki?
<turgay> var
<turgay> yabancı ve yerlilerden  oluşan bir grub
<barbar__conan> pfff
<barbar__conan> pardusun yeni sürümü windows tabanlı olacakmış...
<barbar__conan> (:
#ubuntu-tr 2013-04-19
<ogny> slm
<hanzala> slm 32 bıt wırtualbox nasıl kurulur
#ubuntu-tr 2013-04-20
<ogny> slm
<Gamblerz> w.a.s
<fnoyanisi> selam kanal
<fnoyanisi> selam
<f0und> sana da selam fnoyanisi
<fnoyanisi> f0und sana da selam
<f0und> fnoyanisi: Error: "sana" is not a valid command.
<Gamblerz> w.a.s
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
<fnoyanisi> selam
<f0und> sana da selam fnoyanisi
<fnoyanisi> f0und sana da selam la
<f0und> fnoyanisi: Error: "sana" is not a valid command.
<fnoyanisi> f0und yoğğ ya
<f0und> fnoyanisi: Error: "yoğğ" is not a valid command.
<fnoyanisi> f0und
<fnoyanisi> f0und hoop
<f0und> fnoyanisi: You've given me 5 invalid commands within the last minute; I'm now ignoring you for 10 minutes.
<fnoyanisi> f0und küs yaptın
<fnoyanisi> iyiki bu bot var
<fnoyanisi> yoksa kanal sessiz :D
<Gamblerz> w.a.s
<gsezen> slmpfsense 2.0.3 and squid + samba4
<gsezen> slm arkadaşlar
<Gamblerz> w.a.s
<gsezen> copy paste yaparken karıştı
<gsezen> :)
<gsezen> samba4 hakkında bilgisi olan var mı aranızda ?
<Gamblerz> sýkýntý yok olur böle þeyler
<Gamblerz> malesef bilgim yok kardeþim
<gsezen> neyse netten araştıralım biraz
<Gamblerz> gsezen
<Gamblerz> bulabildin mi
<gsezen> biraz
<gsezen> aslında amacım firewall üerinde squid yüklü bir sistemde windows ldap authentication yaptırmak.
<gsezen> sistem çalışıyor aslında ama her seferinde password ekranı geliyor. Yani tarayıcıyı her açışımda şifre ekranı geliyor.
<gsezen> eğer kullanıcı windows domain ortamında ise bunu sormasın istiyorum ama biraz karışık bir durum
<Gamblerz> hýms
<gsezen> iyi geceler
#ubuntu-tr 2013-04-21
<hakan> selamlar
<akar1m> günaydın herkese
<akar1m> iyi pazarlar
<ElixirVitae> Günaydın akar1m!
<akar1m> nasılsın ElixirVitae
<akar1m> epeydir girmiyordum ben kanala
<akar1m> sürekli kanaldaydımda bot duruyor yerime :D
<ElixirVitae> Pek iyiyim, seni sormalı.
<akar1m> iyi diyelim iyi olalım
<ElixirVitae> Hangisi bot olan?
<akar1m> akar1m:  olan bot
<akar1m>  işte
<akar1m> :D
<ElixirVitae> Kendi nickinle mi duruyor bot?
<akar1m> evt
<karo> arkadaşlar sürekli çökme hatası alıyorum ne yapmam gerekir özellikle docky en az bir kere kapanıyor
<kekan4life> MERHABA
<kekan4life> Kimse varmı
<ElixirVitae> Bu insanlar neden soru sorup kaçıyorlar hemen?
<ElixirVitae> Sanki zilime basıp kaçıyorlar, öyle rahatsız oluyorum.
<ElixirVitae> （　≖‿≖）
<Gamblerz> iki saat cevap verecekler diye bekleyecek zamaný yoktur
<Gamblerz> ya da kimse bilmiyor cevap veren yok diye düþünüorlardýr
<ElixirVitae> >2 saat
<ElixirVitae> >18:27 de gir, 18:32 de çık
<ElixirVitae> >13:20 de gir, 13:38 de çık
<Gamblerz> hazýr cevap bekliyorlar demek
<Gamblerz> genelde öle olur zaten hemen yazayým ve cevaplasýnlar
<ElixirVitae> Ne kullanıyorsun Gamblerz?
<ElixirVitae> Encoding problemin var.
<Gamblerz> xchat mi kullanýyorsun
<Gamblerz> ya da son sürüm mirc mi?
<ElixirVitae> Sorun sende Gamblerz.
<Gamblerz> lol
<Gamblerz> sorun bende deðil diðer serverde de varým
<Gamblerz> sadece sende duydum þimdi
<ElixirVitae> ozcanesen, burda mısın?
<ElixirVitae> Türkçe karakterlerinde sorun var Gamblerz.
<ElixirVitae> Kartagis, ping
<Gamblerz> sýkýntý yok bende kardeþim
<ElixirVitae> Senin ekranında yok gamblerz.
<ElixirVitae> Git ubuntu loglarına bak istersen, orada görürsün
<Gamblerz> ubuntu kullanmýyorum þuan
<ElixirVitae> ubuntu logları derken ubuntulog botunun tuttuğu irc loglarını kasdediyorum.
<Gamblerz> log fln yok
<ElixirVitae> ._.
<Gamblerz> windeyim þuan
<ElixirVitae> *facepalm*
<ElixirVitae> Tamam Gamblerz, pardon.
<Gamblerz> est
<ozcanesen> ElixirVitae, şimdi geldim
<ElixirVitae> Son 20 dakikayı okur musun?
<ElixirVitae> *s/kasdediyorum/kastediyorum
<ozcanesen> Gamblerz, türkçe karakterlerinde sorun var
<ozcanesen> ElixirVitae, neden insanlar cevap beklemiyorlar
<ozcanesen> çünkü irc kullanımına alışık değiller
<ozcanesen> hemen cevap bulup gidecekleri bir ortam sanıyor olabilirler
<Gamblerz> bende sýkýntý görünmüyor
<ozcanesen> ne kullanıyorsun peki irc istemcisi olarak
<ozcanesen> xchat ?
<ozcanesen> mirc?
<Gamblerz> mirc 6.35
<Gamblerz> dün gece arch yükleyemedim
<Gamblerz> bugün yükleyecem inþ
<ozcanesen> Gamblerz, linux deneyimin var mı
<ozcanesen> direk archdan başlamak doğru bir tercih olmayabilir
<Gamblerz> 1 2 yýldýr içindeyim
<Gamblerz> direk archtan baþlamadým zaten
<Gamblerz> ubuntu ile baþladým
<Gamblerz> magneia kullandým
<Gamblerz> linux mint kullandým
<Gamblerz> daha evvelde kurdum archta silmiþtim
<Gamblerz> eski daðýtýmýydý
<Gamblerz> þimdikisi en son versionu
<ozcanesen> arch iyidir
<Gamblerz> arch en iyisi bence
<Gamblerz> hekýr gibi sürekli klavyeyle meþgul oluyorsun o hoþ bence
<Gamblerz> boþ zamanýn çoksa da uðraþabilirsin
<ozcanesen> hack ile ilgilenmediğim ve arch da kullanmadığım halde
<ozcanesen> bütün gün terminaldeyim :)
<Gamblerz> abi hekten kastým
<Gamblerz> sürekli klavye kullanmaktan kastým win gibi deðil
<Gamblerz> terminali kullanmakta çok zevkli
<ozcanesen> yalnız şu utf-8 ayarını yapsan
<ozcanesen> harika olacak
<Gamblerz> keþke tema yapabilecek bilgim olsa
<ElixirVitae> ( ¬‿¬)
<ozcanesen> gerçekten zor okunuyor yazdıkların
<Gamblerz> en iyisi yazmayayým ;)
<ozcanesen> Gamblerz, http://screencloud.net/v/EtIs
<ElixirVitae> ozcanesen, zihninde çevir karakterleri~
<ozcanesen> gözler alışıyor bir yerden sonra :)
<ElixirVitae> Yada clienta söyle o çevirsin.
<ElixirVitae> ( ﾟ∀ﾟ)ｱﾊﾊ八八ﾉヽﾉヽﾉヽﾉ ＼ / ＼/ ＼
<Gamblerz> siz xchat kullanýyorsanýz ondandýr
<ozcanesen> biz xchat ve utf8 kullanıyoruz
<Gamblerz> xchatin tr desteði yok bildiðim kadarýyla daha evvelde benim baþýma gelmiþti
<ozcanesen> gerçi
<ozcanesen> nasıl yok yahu
<ozcanesen> utf 8 diyorum
<ElixirVitae> Gamblerz, amma inat ettin yahu
<ozcanesen> bence de
<ozcanesen> utf-8 bu çağda olmazsa olmaz bir karakter seti yani
<ElixirVitae> ozcaneseni bile "summon" ettim bunun için~
<ElixirVitae> Khaled Mardam Bey iyi adamdır ama programı indirdiğin yerler için aynı şeyi söyleyemem, malware bile olabilir yerine göre
<ElixirVitae> Hexchat tavsiye ediyorum, cross-platform.
<ozcanesen> ElixirVitae, türkiyede düzgün staj ortamı sağlayan şirket biliyor musun hiç
<ElixirVitae> Düzgünden kastın okulun kolay kabulu mü, stajın sana birşeyler katması mı?
<ozcanesen> ElixirVitae, stajın bana birşeyler katması
<ozcanesen> okul saymasa da olur
<ElixirVitae> O zaman teknokentlerdeki şirketleri tavsiye ederim.
<ElixirVitae> İzmirdeydin değil mi?
<ozcanesen> hayır
<ozcanesen> ama şehir mühim değil
<ozcanesen> izmir de olur
<ElixirVitae> O zaman sene içinde bulunduğun şehirde bir teknokent firması daha iyi.
<ElixirVitae> Birkaç sebep:
<ozcanesen> bir de gittiğim yerde biz asp.net kodluyoruz hadi katıl bize deme ihtimalleri var :)
<ElixirVitae> Sene içinde devam imkanı (ki bu bence en önemlisi)
<ElixirVitae> Ulaşım kolaylığı
<ozcanesen> o yönden diyorsan
<ozcanesen> çanakkalede okuyorum ben
<ozcanesen> burada bırak teknokenti
<ElixirVitae> Eğer dışadönük biriysen yakındaki diğer firmaları ve çalışanlarını tanıma imkanı
<ozcanesen> staj yapılacak hiç yer yok
<ElixirVitae> Okulunu düşündün mü?
<ElixirVitae> ÇOMU değil mi?
<ElixirVitae> *ÇOMÜ
<ElixirVitae> Belki projesinde köl- öğrenciye ihtiyacı olan hocaların vardır.
<ozcanesen> :)
<ElixirVitae> Bazı firmalar işe gelip gidiş konusunda daha "rilaks" oluyorlar, zaten 21. yüzyılda IT işlerinde telecommute yeter de artar bile.
<ozcanesen> işte staj olarak sayılan ve harika bir deneyim olan
<ozcanesen> google summer of code var
<ozcanesen> onun için de şans azim çaba zeka
<ozcanesen> her * lazım
<ElixirVitae> Her kapıyı çal ozcanesen.
<ElixirVitae> gugılın kapısını da çal
<ozcanesen> gnome'un projelerinden birkaçını kestirdim gözüme
<ozcanesen> bugünlerde bugzilla insanı oldum
<ozcanesen> başvurular başlamadan patch yollamaya başlamak lazım
<ElixirVitae> Bu adamlar "employee #1" arıyorlardı: http://www.sonsuzdongu.com/
<ElixirVitae> Ama, demem o ki, teknokent imkanı varsa yakınlardaki illerden birinde, yada, her neresi ise, memlekette
<ElixirVitae> Daha tercih edilesidir.
<ElixirVitae> Önemli bir nokta, staj süresi genelde proje tamamlamak için çok kısa bir süre oluyor
<ElixirVitae> Onun için staj sonrasında ve/ya öncesinde de çalışabileceğin/çalışmak isteyeceğin bir yerler ara.
<ozcanesen> ElixirVitae, yalnız bu sonsuzdongu'yu inceledim de
<ozcanesen> ekip garip geldi bana
<ozcanesen> neden rock sevmediklerini belirtmiş ikisi de anlamadım
<ozcanesen> bir alıp veremedikleri var sanırım
<ElixirVitae> "Profesyonel" adamlar, "profesyonel" olmak zorunda değiller.
<ElixirVitae> Ellerini sıkmak ve bir bardak çay ısmarlamak isterdim.
<ozcanesen> ben de tanışmak isterdim ilkinin yazdığını okuyunca garip gelmedi zaten
<ozcanesen> ikincisi kişinin de aynı şekilde yazdığını görünce garipsedim
<ozcanesen> yoksa banane canım ne dinlerse dinlesinler
<Gamblerz> ;)
<turgay> selam
<f0und> sana da selam turgay
<Gamblerz> w.a.s
<turgay> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkfd-2cLq-g
#ubuntu-tr 2014-04-14
<norrinradd> s.a
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
<ElixirVitae> Selam norrinradd.
#ubuntu-tr 2014-04-15
<murat> sa
<zippo^> what is sa?
<ademoglu_> sa means hi in turkish
<zippo^> never seen
<zippo^> :/
<murat> biz onun hellosuna laf dıyormuyuz kardeşım
<ademoglu_> adam gitti :)
<murat> tabı gidecek
<murat> :)
<murat> yabmasamıydık ne
<ademoglu_> birşey soracağım server kiraladım bir tane, onu nasıl yöneteceğim ben
<ademoglu_> grafik arayüzlü bir tool  var mı
<murat> ben acemıyım
<ademoglu_> bende :/
<murat> server ney onu bile bilmiyorum
<murat> ne iş var linux ile diye bilirsin
<murat> onuda bılmıyorum
<ademoglu_> bilgisayar, biraz daha sunmaya yönelik
<murat> anabılgısayarmı bu
<ademoglu_> anabilgisayar derken
<ademoglu_> benimde fazla bilgim yok yanlış bilgilendirmek istemem
<murat> mesala suam senle ben bır anabılgısayar sayesınde ıletişime gecebılıyoruz
<ademoglu_> ha o zaman evet  sunucu da bi anabilgisyar
<Blaguvest> :)
<murat> :)
#ubuntu-tr 2014-04-16
<Kartagis> sa doesn't mean hi in Turkish
<Kartagis> ademoglu_: puppet dene
<Kartagis> &g puppet
<f0und> Kartagis: Puppet Labs: IT Automation Software for System Administrators: <http://puppetlabs.com/>; What is Puppet? | Puppet Labs: <http://puppetlabs.com/puppet/what-is-puppet>; Puppet Labs Documentation: <http://docs.puppetlabs.com/>; Puppet (software) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puppet_(software)>; Puppet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: (1 more message)
<madur> slmlr
<Kartagis> selam madur
<madur> as abi
<norrinradd> s.a
<stickybit> a.s
<madur> as
<piyanist> selam millet
<piyanist> ubuntunun canli cd sinde oot un sifresi ne ?
<piyanist> root un sifresi
<piyanist> millet bir cevap lutfen
<piyanist> ubuntulog abicim sen cevap ver gozun sevem
<piyanist> hallettim beyler tesekkurler ubuntu tr kanali
<piyanist> olurda baska biri sorarsa
<piyanist> sudo passwd
<piyanist> yapsin
<locodir-user> ubuntu 14.04 tam kaçta çıkacak?
#ubuntu-tr 2014-04-17
<ymurat> slmlr
<ymurat> ubuntuda androıt uygulamaları calışırmı
<norrinradd> s.a
<Sefa45> Merhaba
<zippo^> f0und!
<zippo^> i didn't know that you use ubuntu
#ubuntu-tr 2014-04-19
<cnclx> selam arkadaşlar
<cnclx> Kartagis: selam
<norrinradd> s.a
#ubuntu-tr 2014-04-20
<ubu> selam
<ubu> selam ademoglu  aykut_  ElixirVitae  hasanakgoz Kartagis ogny turgay zippo^
<zippo^> ubu, i cannot read turkish language :/
<ubu> :) np I don't know english
<zippo^> why don't you know english?
<ubu> why don't you know Turkish?
<zippo^> because i have never learned turkish for school
<zippo^> *from
<zippo^> and you ?
<ubu> I learned mr&mrs brown :)
<zippo^> what are that?
<turgay> :)
<hasanakgoz> :)
<ElixirVitae> :>
<ElixirVitae> One can claim to have learned English if an only if Browns were involved.
<amanbeneolacakk> rsdfgfd
<zippo^> ah i see
<zippo^> :> is the bird? :/
<ElixirVitae> :> is a smiley, albeit mischievous.
<ElixirVitae> And Mr.&Mrs. Bronwn is a filler name in Turkish books that teach English.
<ElixirVitae> So, it is understandable that reference is lost on you zippo^.
<zippo^> ah i see
<zippo^> ok
<zippo^> ElixirVitae, I have told my sister that I am vegetarian.  my sister, her husband and children eat meat. I asked her: Do you try a vegetatisch too. she said difficult, because animals have been created for humans to eat.. I said that that are A OLD-FASHONED FOR CONSERVATIVE TURKISH CULTURE. i said that I think that I am more progressive person only of all family :-P
<zippo^> I want always try or is it possible. but they cannot try :/
<Sky-linux> S.a
<ElixirVitae> zippo^, I believe when one consumes animal (or plant, for that matter) they give a chance to the mere animal to ascend to the level of humans.
<Sky-linux> ne diyo arkadaþ
<ElixirVitae> I mean this in both physical and spiritual realm.
<zippo^> hahaha i can life without meat to eat :P
<ElixirVitae> Sky-linux, hoşgeldin.
<Sky-linux> h.b
<zippo^> Good night madam (or sir?) Sky-linux  (by you is 24.00 and here is 23.00) (-:
<Sky-linux> good night
<Sky-linux> mösyö
<ElixirVitae> Sure you can, zippo^. But it will be bland, tasteless :)
<zippo^> for me no, because I am often crying if someone make dead parents animals example cow, chicken... and animals children are crying because people have murder then parents, ElixirVitae
<zippo^> I love animals :)
<Sky-linux> çalýþma amAçlý shell hesabý bulabilir miyim online
<zippo^> ElixirVitae --> https://scontent-a-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash2/t1.0-9/550829_10150978018744374_600965145_n.jpg this was i 7-8 years old :)
<hasanakgoz> http://koding.com ufak bir tane sanal makine veriyor populer programlama dilleri ile çalışma ortamı sunuyor
<ElixirVitae> Pimp cane!
<zippo^> what?
<ElixirVitae> Nice costume, with cane and all.
<ElixirVitae> I was circumcised when I was still an infant, so had no canes or crowns~
<zippo^> really?
<ElixirVitae> Yeah.
<zippo^> )-: pity that no beautiful rembemer is
#ubuntu-tr 2015-04-16
<aykut> ne oldu ubuntuya gençler
<aykut> bi ton güncelleme geldi anında
<thiras> guncellemeler gelir gecer aykut onemli olan insan olmak
<aykut> ubuntunun insan olması biraz zor
<aykut> o yüzden
<Kartagis> ubuntu da olsa insan insandır
#ubuntu-tr 2015-04-17
<fnoyanisi> selam
<fnoyanisi> libreoffice ikonlarını nasıl değiştirecem bilen var mı
<fnoyanisi> yada yeni ikon nasıl yükleyecem diyim
<Kartagis> var
<fnoyanisi> nasıl olur
<Kartagis> bilmem
<Kartagis> ben sana var dedim, ben biliyorum demedim
<fnoyanisi> :P
<Kartagis> :P
<Kartagis> aferin bana, içeceğin kapağını içeri tıktım
#ubuntu-tr 2015-04-18
<fnoyanisi> selam
<fnoyanisi> selam
<fnoyanisi> ^pardus kanalı bomboş
<fnoyanisi> neo ldu hala aktif mi proje bilen var mı
#ubuntu-tr 2015-04-19
<terbiyesizherif> arkadaþlar benim þöyle bir sorunum var;
<terbiyesizherif> merhaba bu arada.
<terbiyesizherif> laptopumun dvd-rw kýsmýný okumuyor.
<terbiyesizherif> ubuntunun son halini indirip linux usb creator ile flasha yükledim.
<terbiyesizherif> açýlýþta bios ekranýnda usb belleði okumadýðýný gördüm.
<terbiyesizherif> neler yapýlabilir?
<terbiyesizherif> not: flash bellek çalýþýyor herhangi bir kusuru yok.
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
<Anaxa> a/s
#ubuntu-tr 2016-04-20
<fnoyanisi> selam kanal
<az> selam
<ogny> selamlar
<az> selamlar
<fnoyanisi> selam
<fnoyanisi> ogny
<neynefes> kimse var mı?
<az> Soru sorabilir miyim diye soru sormayın, lütfen sorunuzu sorun ve bekleyin. lütfen
<neynefes> hehe soru sormak için gelmedim muhabbet edecek kimse var mı diye merak ettim
#ubuntu-tr 2016-04-21
<ogny> bunu gormus muydunuz
<ogny> https://store.bq.com/gl/aquaris-m10-hd-ubuntu-edition-blanco
<f0und> Title: Buy Aquaris M10 HD Ubuntu Edition | BQ Store (at store.bq.com)
<ogny> 230 euro
<ogny> ~700 tl
<ogny> turkiye'ye gonderiyorlar
<ogny> kargo free
<az> kargo free ama gümrük ne kadar?
<az> 229.90 Including Tax
<ogny> uff
<ogny> gumrugu unutmusum, dogru ya
<ogny> bindirirler bizimkiler
<Kartagis> ücretsiz diyemiyorsunuz değil mi? ille free olması lazım
<Kartagis> ah siz gençler
<Kartagis> 1500TL olur o ogny
<ogny> ;d
<turgay> 1500 lira mı nerde  ?
<Kartagis> o €230 1500TL olur diyorum
<Kartagis> ₺
<Kartagis> heh
<az> http://www.xe.com/currencyconverter/convert/?Amount=230&From=EUR&To=TRY
<f0und> Title: XE: (EUR/TRY) Euro to Turkish Lira Rate (at www.xe.com)
<sa_> mrb4
<sa_> yardımcı olabılecek bırısı var mı?
<az> merhaba, Soru sorabilir miyim diye soru sormayın, lütfen sorunuzu sorun ve bekleyin.
<blitzhan> Selam
<blitzhan> Arkadaşlar merhaba,nvidia ekran kartını yükleyemedim yardım edermisiniz, Linux'da biraz acemiyimde
#ubuntu-tr 2016-04-22
<fnoyanisi> selam
<ogny> selamlar
<Kartagis> selam bebek
<fnoyanisi> selam
<fnoyanisi> Kartagis, sen hala takiliyon mu buraya :)
<Kartagis> evet
<Kartagis> takılmayayım mı?
<Kartagis> peki, gideyim
<fnoyanisi> sure you will
<ogny> takiliyoruz tabi
<fnoyanisi> eleman gitti mi ney
<fnoyanisi> gonul koydum simdi
<fnoyanisi> ogny : sen de buralardsin hala bakiyorum
<ogny> haha
<ogny> irc komutlari var ya
<ogny> simdi iste test etmenin zamani
<ogny> CcC filan
<ogny> bakayim
<fnoyanisi> irc komutu mu kaldi ya
<ogny> nie ki
<fnoyanisi> eskiden
<fnoyanisi> ekide kaldi :)
<ogny> butun yeni yazilimlarin irc kanali var ama
<fnoyanisi> ciklet paketnin uzerinde de web adresi yaziyo
<ogny> zuhaha
<ogny> ciklet mi kaldi abi ya
<fnoyanisi> turbo vardi eskiden
<fnoyanisi> ben de yatam artik
<fnoyanisi> saat gexiyo
<fnoyanisi> s/gexiyo/geciyo
<fnoyanisi> bugun de dunyayi kurtardim, mission accoplished
<fnoyanisi> hdi size iyi gunler
<ogny> eyv. sagol, sana da
<birikiuc> s.a
<birikiuc> /dev/vda1        20G   19G     0 100%
<birikiuc> bu kadar dosyanýn nerede oldugunu göremiyorum
<birikiuc> görünürde bir þey yok
<birikiuc> nasýl silebilirim gereksizleri
<birikiuc> http://paste.debian.net/440315/
<f0und> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<birikiuc> http://paste.debian.net/440315/
<f0und> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<hwpplayer1> birikiuc : Bu nedir
<birikiuc> abi
<birikiuc> 20 gb alaným var
<birikiuc> 19 dolu diyor
<birikiuc> elle tutulur o kadar verim yok
<birikiuc> bir dosyanýn kaç mb oldugunu nasýl öðrenirim
<birikiuc> "du x"
<birikiuc> mi
<hwpplayer1> man du
<hwpplayer1> disc usage
<hwpplayer1> du -c
<birikiuc> dostum hepsini sildim
<hwpplayer1> yedek aldınız mı
<hwpplayer1> bu uzaktaki bir server falan mı
<hwpplayer1> birikiuc : artık bir sonraki durumda
#ubuntu-tr 2016-04-23
<fnoyanisi> selam
<az> selam
<fnoyanisi> 16.04 cikit mi
<az> evet
<fnoyanisi> peki 14.04 > 16.04 upgrade sorunu yasayan oldu mu
<fnoyanisi> 12.04 > 14.04 de bastan yuklemek gerekmisti de
<az> 14.04 upgrade için 16.04.1 beklemek daha iyi olur
<fnoyanisi> o da /etc/os_version mu ney, orada vardi dimi
<az> /etc/os-release ?
<fnoyanisi> o da olabilir, bo dosya vardi, ona bakiyodum ben tam versiyon icin
<fnoyanisi> az : cat /etc/os-release
#ubuntu-tr 2016-04-24
<fnoyanisi> selam
<az> selam
<erdal> herkese merhaba
<erdal> ubuntu 64 bitte nvidia ekran kartında sorun yaşıyorum
<erdal> ne ek sürücülerdem yükleyebildim
<erdal> ne de ubuntu sitesinde verilen kaynak depo ve sonrasında update ve konsoldan yükleyebildim
<erdal> yardım edebilecek arkadaşlara şimdiden teşekkür ederim.
<erdal> kimse kanalda değil herhalde
<erdal> :D
<erdal> forumada baktım ama bulamadım böyle bir sorun
<hwpplayer1> ben vardım
<hwpplayer1> forumda başlık açın
<hwpplayer1> eğer nvidia optimus ise çözümü var
<hwpplayer1> sadece nvidia ise ben denemedim bilmiyorum
<erdal> ya arkadaşlar kafayı yiecem
<erdal> birisi yardım etsin
<erdal> şu ekran kartı olayını çözelim
<erdal> kurmaz olaydım 16.04 ü
<erdal> final sürümü diye kurduk
<erdal> 5 yıllık linux kullanıcsıyım böyle saçma sapan bir final sürümü görmedim
<erdal> ek sürücülerden ekra kartını bile yükleyemiyorsun
<erdal> işten anlayan birisi yardım etsin lütfen
<erdal> yazdıklarım geliyor mu arkadaşlar?
<irctc416> merhabalar abiler
<irctc416> bir konuda yardiminiz  gerekmekte
<irctc416> ubuntu 16.04  flash player  nasil yukleyebilirim
<erdal> ne için hocam
<erdal> bana kimse yardımcı olmadı ama ben sana olayım
<irctc416> abim  bazi  sayifalari  acamiyorum pdf falan  browser den
<irctc416> tessekur  ederim erdal  hocam
<erdal> chrome stable kurman lazım
<erdal> mozilladan arama bölümüne chrome yaz
<erdal> ilk sırada chrome stable falan yazar
<erdal> oradan 32-64 bit hangisiyse seç ve indir
<erdal> daha sonra kur
<erdal> pdf dosyalarını direk açabilirsin
<erdal> google chrome dan
<irctc416> mozila  abim
<erdal> mozilla firefox
<erdal> tarayıcı
<erdal> :D
<erdal> onun arama bölümüne chrome yaz
<irctc416> browaer deistim zaten :d
<erdal> al sana
<erdal> https://www.google.com/chrome/browser/desktop/index.html?utm_source=google&utm_medium=sem&utm_campaign=1001342|ChromeWin10|GLOBAL|en|Hybrid|Text|BKWS~TopKWDS-Exact&brand=CHBD
<f0und> 'Title: \n      Chrome Browser\n     (at www.google.com)'
<erdal> buradan indir ve chrome u kur
<erdal> sonrasında pdf dosyalarını açabilrsin
<irctc416> cok saol
<erdal> indirirerek belge görüntüleyecii açar direk zaten
<erdal> bir program kurmana gerek yok
<irctc416> kurmaya kalktim ama paketi bulunamadi  diyor
<LynxCode> selam arkadaşlar
<hwpplayer1> Selam
<hwpplayer1> artık uyku vakti geldi
<hwpplayer1> iyi geceler
#ubuntu-tr 2017-04-17
<Alucard__> Selam
#ubuntu-tr 2018-04-16
<rooter> merhablar
<rooter> Müsait olan biriniz yardımcı olabilir mi
<rooter> hi
#ubuntu-tr 2018-04-17
<mustafa_> selamlar bir desktop paneli kurmak istiyorum en iyisi hangisi bir fikri olan varmı
#ubuntu-tr 2018-04-18
<mustafa_> chromium türkçe nasıl yapılır
<mustafa_> ‎ chromium türkçe nasıl yüklenir
#ubuntu-tr 2019-04-18
<Stultus> hey
<Stultus> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2019-04-21
<varadero> selam
